# disused dartmoor ranges



## muppet1992 (Sep 19, 2010)

just a few shots of a disused range up on dartmoor, been meaning to head up for a while now but finally got around to it today. the old target stands are still there and still turn as if they were still in use much to my suprise. also after 30 seconds of scraping the ground with a rock we found loads of old ammuntion, well worth the visit. for shots of the place visit my flickr page as i can't figure out how to get the photo's to show up on here, sorry. : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

any comments are welcomed.


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

Post some pics on here mate. There great


----------



## muppet1992 (Sep 19, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> Post some pics on here mate. There great



was going to dude but i'm unsure how, so i just linked through to the flickr page.


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 19, 2010)

Have a look here 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=166606#post166606- 

you should be able to get an idea of posting and how to do it. We really like to see photo's on the Forum not a link elsewhere


----------



## muppet1992 (Sep 19, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> Have a look here
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=166606#post166606-
> 
> you should be able to get an idea of posting and how to do it. We really like to see photo's on the Forum not a link elsewhere



cheers, trying to sort it out now. sorry.


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 19, 2010)

muppet1992 said:


> cheers, trying to sort it out now. sorry.



No apologies required mate - its just that you will get more satisfaction fom seeing your shots on the forum. Also we all like seeing them


----------



## muppet1992 (Sep 19, 2010)

here goes.... 





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Munchh (Sep 19, 2010)

Pic 4 is astonishing mate, well done.


----------



## muppet1992 (Sep 19, 2010)

Munchh said:


> Pic 4 is astonishing mate, well done.



thanks dude


----------



## KooK. (Sep 19, 2010)

nice one, the grass sure does look greener on the other side of that wall.

I think you've copied the IMG tags, so you don't need to use the 'insert image' button on here, just paste the code in  That's why there is



on all your pics.


----------



## muppet1992 (Sep 19, 2010)

KooK. said:


> nice one, the grass sure does look greener on the other side of that wall.
> 
> I think you've copied the IMG tags, so you don't need to use the 'insert image' button on here, just paste the code in  That's why there is
> 
> ...



yeh, was a nice spot, everything around is just moorland so this was the best grass in the area. oh ok, cheers, still learning at the min, but cheers for the pointers  thanks.


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 19, 2010)

Well done M - that is one impressive structure in pic 4


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

I still cannot get over how tall the building looks.
MY personal favs are 3 and 4


----------



## muppet1992 (Sep 19, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> I still cannot get over how tall the building looks.
> MY personal favs are 3 and 4



it was coming on 40ft, if not a bit higher, the best bit was i decided to have a quick scrape of the ground in the line of fire from the targets and managed to find old ammunition too, some were near enough intact!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 19, 2010)

Blimey, that's massive. Fabulous site. The one I was thinking of is a different one. Anyone know how many of these are up there?
Nice find, Muppet.


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 19, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Blimey, that's massive. Fabulous site. The one I was thinking of is a different one. Anyone know how many of these are up there?
> Nice find, Muppet.



I found a railway type target near Oakhampton once. Not sure if I have pics of this though  Will have to see if they are in my archives somewhere.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 19, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> I found a railway type target near Oakhampton once. Not sure if I have pics of this though  Will have to see if they are in my archives somewhere.


Ah, that sounds like the one I'm thinking of. Hope you've still got the pics...be good to see them. Cheers, Alf.


----------



## El Supremo (Sep 20, 2010)

Great pics, especially 3 and 4 which look like they were built by an alien civilisation.


----------



## muppet1992 (Sep 20, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Blimey, that's massive. Fabulous site. The one I was thinking of is a different one. Anyone know how many of these are up there?
> Nice find, Muppet.



cheers, thanks for the comment. i volunteer with the local SAR unit and from what i've seen there isn't many sites left like this, i'll keep looking though, theres a few sites i want to check out.


----------



## muppet1992 (Sep 20, 2010)

El Supremo said:


> Great pics, especially 3 and 4 which look like they were built by an alien civilisation.



yeh, its an amazing structure to see. thanks for the comment.


----------



## Wallsey (Sep 20, 2010)

Saw the heads of the rounds on FLICKR.COM, most of them are 7.62mm, used in L1A1 Self loading rifle which was replaced by the SA80. The same ammo also used in General Purpose Machine Gun (GPMG) and Light Machine Gub (LMG)


----------



## muppet1992 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wallsey said:


> Saw the heads of the rounds on FLICKR.COM, most of them are 7.62mm, used in L1A1 Self loading rifle which was replaced by the SA80. The same ammo also used in General Purpose Machine Gun (GPMG) and Light Machine Gub (LMG)



yeh i thought that, will ask around and see exactly what they are. will try and get a picture on up here at some point too. thanks for the comment.


----------



## muppet1992 (Sep 20, 2010)

a picture of a few of the rounds we found on the range, anyone with any info would be greatly appreciated. 





[/url] SDC11557 by plympton plodder, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 20, 2010)

muppet1992 said:


> cheers, thanks for the comment. i volunteer with the local SAR unit and from what i've seen there isn't many sites left like this, i'll keep looking though, theres a few sites i want to check out.



I take my hat off to you regarding the SAR role. Dartmoor can be a very hostile place for the inexperienced, so well done for voluntering for this important role. I have walked many a mountain in the UK and know the dedication that the SAR teams put in to carry out rescues when things go wrong


----------



## exal66 (Sep 20, 2010)

*Halshanger Rifle range*

I visited this site only a few weeks ago, its called Halshanger Rifle range and was built at the beginning of the Second World War, and was in use until the mid-1960s. The other range you mention foxylady is rowtor up on the other side of the moor near Okehampton. Halshanger is a very interesting site as there is so much of it there.
*Forgot to mention the film "Zomblies" was partly film on the site recently











The wall near the targets is full of bullets!


----------



## muppet1992 (Sep 21, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> I take my hat off to you regarding the SAR role. Dartmoor can be a very hostile place for the inexperienced, so well done for voluntering for this important role. I have walked many a mountain in the UK and know the dedication that the SAR teams put in to carry out rescues when things go wrong



cheers dude. i'm only 18 so i'm one of the youngest in the country


----------



## JOHNSODA (Sep 21, 2010)

Excellant photos mate, I'm a bit miffed now because I've always thought of myself as a bit of a "dartmoor expert" but I have never been to this spot? it must be Wills..?? How can I find out?
thanks again..


----------



## muppet1992 (Sep 21, 2010)

JOHNSODA said:


> Excellant photos mate, I'm a bit miffed now because I've always thought of myself as a bit of a "dartmoor expert" but I have never been to this spot? it must be Wills..?? How can I find out?
> thanks again..



haha, which part of the moors are you familiar with?? its not there no. i don't know of any online sources, i only found it through asking my dad who knows south moor very well, it then took a bit of fine tuning and hunting. do you have a OS map? either a printed one or something like memory map?


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 21, 2010)

Google Earth


----------



## muppet1992 (Sep 21, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> Google Earth




you could do once you know the location. the thing is though, unlike OS maps, things like old ranges and other disused things aren't labeled on the map/screen, hence why i prefer locationg things on a os map then looking on somewhere like google.


----------

